# New member from up north



## vgr_pursuits (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey all, freshwater skiff guy here. Been lurking for a long time as I slowly optimize my rig for flyfishing around the Great Lakes, mostly for musky, smallmouth, and carp. Boat is a 1976 John Dory flat bottom skiff. Musky count is at 9 -- that's total in the boat, not just caught by me. 

Here she is as purchased two summers ago -- PO had "restored" it with new paint but there were some... issues.










Here she is as of this spring. Since this pic I have added a 1994 25hp Johnson and am in the process of rigging it up. 










Figured I'd finally join up to ask some more specific questions and, hopefully, contribute a bit to the forum. Thanks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome.
i love musky / pike fishing....


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Texas coast.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! We're glad to have you join us!


----------

